# pc board diagram



## cyborg2k2000 (Jul 21, 2008)

hi hello to all technicains and staff for this site. by the I'm dennis bendicio from philippines, I am a technician for more than five years but i did not try repairing pc mother board by changing the chip set or the other ic, but i already repair the ecs mother board by changing the capacitor because it already busted co'z it will gonna blow up and that was the case why the pc hangs up and sometimes did not display because of that. Now for this time i want to learn how and what is the function of it's ic so that i can change the parts if this is deffective. now is there any idea where i can find and i can download a file or diagram and a guide how t repair the mother board? thank you and more power to all.


dennis


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

If I were you, I would put the exact model of motherboard into google and see what kind of results you get. 

Good luck-


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Finding schematics for specific motherboards is probably going to be pretty difficult. Those are proprietary to specific companies and I doubt most release them.


----------



## cyborg2k2000 (Jul 21, 2008)

hello thank you for your reply for me.i do hope that some company gave online the diagram or tutorial for trouble shooting of the mother board. thanks a lot again.


dennis


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I doubt it. I've looked myself, and I was never successful. Motherboards are normally considered a replacement item, not something that you repair in the field.


----------



## Kinnison (Jul 8, 2008)

oh man. I can see a certain capacitor on my gigabyte mobo being not-flat on top. I am afraid its gonna fail and I'll have to buy a new mobo ;(

Anyone here ever managed to replace a capacitor in his motherboard? I already have some basic soldering skills, an iron and solder but I am too scared to try it on my mobo. If it fails I am out of a comp and I need it both for fun as well as for job and univercity...


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

howdy...

not sure why this thread was not moved to Hardware but I'm just a peeon

"Do It Yourself Projects 
Got something around the house that needs fixing and is *NOT* a computer?"


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

Kinnison said:


> oh man. I can see a certain capacitor on my gigabyte mobo being not-flat on top. I am afraid its gonna fail and I'll have to buy a new mobo ;(
> 
> Anyone here ever managed to replace a capacitor in his motherboard? I already have some basic soldering skills, an iron and solder but I am too scared to try it on my mobo. If it fails I am out of a comp and I need it both for fun as well as for job and univercity...


I'm not telling you to do it if you aren't comfortable...let's get that straight right now...however...I took a capacitor off an old motherboard and soldered it into my DVD player to replace a bad one. I had never done it before. DVD player works still after a year. Just take it slow and easy-

Whoa whoa whoa, I just noticed that your capacitor hasn't failed yet. I wouldn't go messing around with soldering if it isn't broken yet.


----------



## Kinnison (Jul 8, 2008)

YES SIR, you are absolutely right about that: I wont do anything to it unless if it stops working  but I thought I could get some pointers from this cool forum before it is too late  maybe I would be able to avoid doing something damaging. 

i have a collection of capacitors of various values so if it fails someday I'll try and remove it by heating up its connections and then solder back in one that has the same characteristics. You see, I am already familiar with electronic components such as capacitors, resistances, diodes, transistors, and have worked with a microproccessor (those arent like pc cpus, they are stand alone proccesors used in small appliances mostly). That is because it is related with my studies at univercity (i am on Automation). 

But as far as computer hardware goes I dont know much, and I am also low on money  So I am still worried about this  But its ok, just trying to make sure I get all possible info that can end up being of help... someday. Hopefully I will replace this computer before it has a chance to die like that


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Good soldering skills and you MUST use a temperature controlled soldering iron.

The replacement capacitor must be of a "low ESR" type, rated at 102 or 105 °C.

The motherboard is multi-layer, 6 or more layers of tracks compressed into a sandwich. You cannot afford to damage it, but a desoldering tool, soldering iron as above and soldering experience (plus correct capacitor replacement) is all you need.

I would be replacing the capacitor before it blows, as the electrolyte released may cause havoc with the rest of the surrounding board.


----------



## packratjohn (Jul 8, 2007)

Kinnison said:


> YES SIR, you are absolutely right about that: I wont do anything to it unless if it stops working  but I thought I could get some pointers from this cool forum before it is too late  maybe I would be able to avoid doing something damaging.
> 
> i have a collection of capacitors of various values so if it fails someday I'll try and remove it by heating up its connections and then solder back in one that has the same characteristics. You see, I am already familiar with electronic components such as capacitors, resistances, diodes, transistors, and have worked with a microproccessor (those arent like pc cpus, they are stand alone proccesors used in small appliances mostly). That is because it is related with my studies at univercity (i am on Automation).
> 
> But as far as computer hardware goes I dont know much, and I am also low on money  So I am still worried about this  But its ok, just trying to make sure I get all possible info that can end up being of help... someday. Hopefully I will replace this computer before it has a chance to die like that


Just a thought. Have you considered picking up an old mobo somewhere and practice changing a few caps until you feel a little more comfortable about changing the one on your working mobo?


----------



## Kinnison (Jul 8, 2008)

packratjohn said:


> Just a thought. Have you considered picking up an old mobo somewhere and practice changing a few caps until you feel a little more comfortable about changing the one on your working mobo?


oh, no. But I do have an old not-working-anyway mobo sitting around. So this goes on my to-do list 

As for a tempreture controlled iron, I thought I might need something more involved, like that. I dont currently have one though...


----------

